
The Lost Civilization of Dial-Up Bulletin Board Systems - Jtsummers
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/11/the-lost-civilization-of-dial-up-bulletin-board-systems/506465/?single_page=true
======
lioeters
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12876822](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12876822)

